# Curious about bloodline and exercise for my 9 week old pit



## Babewithapup (Jan 14, 2011)

I was looking at my pups papers and he has razor edge and gotti in him apparently. But when looking at my friends dog who is a gator pit we noticed my dogs and her teeth are the same. Like they both have what looks like two sets of canine teeth on the top that almost go straight but come to a sharp curve at the bottom half of the tooth. But her other pit has different teeth from both of them just look normal. Could my pup possibly have gator in him and it wasn't on the papers?

And I was also discussing training my pup exercise wise. Is he took young to start a rope or pulling? I don't want to hurt his muscle or tissues from him still being so little and everything.

If I sound stupid I'm a first time pitbull owner lol sorta clueless about training him and stuff. Just love the breed beautiful dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloodlines have nothing at all to do with teeth......Pitbulls have regular teeth so I am not sure of the issues you are talking about with your dogs teeth. Dog teeth can vary in shape and size, but it has nothing to do with the dogs bloodline. A dogs papers will tell you bloodline.

A 9 week old puppy needs regular puppy play and socialization with people. 9 Weeks is a time to set foundation for the future. Making a stable well balanced animal. There are many threads here on raising and training puppies.


----------



## Babewithapup (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh well we got our dogs from the same breeder and hes been doing it for awhile. He was the one that explained about how gator pits got their name from their teeth and how they are more active and more eager to play and be rough then other pits. I dunno just saying that's why I was asking the opinion of someone else. 

And that's what I do. But he's starting to want to pull on things. And he goes through toys so bad now cause he rips them apart so easily. I stopped buying soft toys and balls cause they are ruined in a week. And I've heard alot of people say they just tie a rope to a tree (more detail to that) and let their dog pull it. It wears him out, he gets to play, and he gets a workout from it. I just didn't want to start that till he was older. Just hard to have a dog who tears and chews through everything. My lab who is 10 weeks acts nothing like him. She plays like a normal puppy would. My pit is always attacking her and being really aggressive and doesn't listen very well when you tell him not to bite any advice on that matter?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

although there are distinct differences in the bite of so said different bloodlines of dogs, the APBTs that are DEEP game bred are the only dogs that have "different" teeth, the mouth is hard and archaic unlike other APBTs the teeth are thick and twice as deep as they are long, chip less easy than the other dogs as well... BUT thats NOT the case in which you are describing, so that CAN be RULED OUT. 

Puppies of all breeds sometimes do not loose puppy canines; the adult canines come in and press the little teeth back to rott if they do not fall out, if concerned a vet can remove them at the proper time if they have not fallen out.. Whats the ages of the dogs with double canines? Im guessing under a year even under 9 months. IF NOT and they are over a YEAR, then a vet needs to remove the puppy teeth..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Gator pits.. LOL Plumbers Alligator; Crenshaws Gator, couple of other Gator's out there and its wise if you pick up an STRATTON book.. _The World of the American Pit Bull Terrier _would be a good one to start with. So you you can get the peds in the back of the book and KNOW for yourself.. The Complete Gamedog by Faron is another you should pick up...

An Alligator BITE~ not alligator TEETH


----------



## Babewithapup (Jan 14, 2011)

Bite, teeth, mouth all the same lol. Thanks though. Told you if I sound stupid I'm a first time pitbull owner and know nothing. I've raised labs all my life.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Babewithapup said:


> And that's what I do. But he's starting to want to pull on things. And he goes through toys so bad now cause he rips them apart so easily. I stopped buying soft toys and balls cause they are ruined in a week. And I've heard alot of people say they just tie a rope to a tree (more detail to that) and let their dog pull it. It wears him out, he gets to play, and he gets a workout from it. I just didn't want to start that till he was older. Just hard to have a dog who tears and chews through everything. My lab who is 10 weeks acts nothing like him. She plays like a normal puppy would. My pit is always attacking her and being really aggressive and doesn't listen very well when you tell him not to bite any advice on that matter?


Sounds like a typical pitbull puppy.

No offense, but if you are use to labs I would do *ALOT* of reading from this site on this breed. They are nothing like Labs and if you are expecting them to act similar your in for big trouble with these guys. There is a whole other world of ownership when it comes to "Pitbull" type dogs and breeds. I am not saying you expect them to be labs just a small warning lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your pup is just being a bulldog .. Labs are a much different breed. Your pup is not being bad or doing anything wrong or unusual from other bulldog pups. APBT's are high strung right out of womb doesn't matter what bloodline they stem from. Bulldogs are working terriers bred for gameness. What your witnessing is just a bulldog being a bulldog nothing to be alarmed by. They play ruff they display dog aggression because they were bred to fight so the DA is part of the breeds genetic makeup. Bulldogs can show DA as early as 6 weeks old although it usually occurs as they get a little older. Honestly what your seeing now is only going to become more real and intensify as the pup matures welcome to owning bulldogs. This breed is not for everyone and you will come to realize that soon enough. These dogs need an owner with a very active lifestyle a good bulldog is a tired bulldog remember that. You also need to understand your pup may not get along with your lab for ever .. Because APBT's are known to be DA there is no cure for it the only way to deal with Dog Aggression is to separate them permanently by crating and rotating or other appropriate means. You don't sound stupid just very unsure of the breed you own and what your committing to long term. These dogs are unlike any other breed that is what you walked into. The best thing you can do is stick around this forum and read and ask as many questions as you can. Bloodlines do carry certain traits and characteristics but in order to understand those things one must first study the bloodlines themselves and the dogs behind them.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

just walk him for exercise hes to young to do anything o yea and a lil game of tug of war puppies love it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Babewithapup said:


> Bite, teeth, mouth all the same lol. Thanks though. Told you if I sound stupid I'm a first time pitbull owner and know nothing. I've raised labs all my life.


Actually they don't all mean the same thing:
Bite- Types of bites are scissor, wry mouth, underbite , overbite, level bite
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Faults and Disqualifications
more on Teeth and bites:
Mouth - can refer to the shape of the mouth but more often to the tenancy to be hard mouthed/ biting hard or soft mouthed/ more gentle and or not taking full grip, not as mouthy

There is no such thing as gator pits... their are APBTs from Gator Bloodline and as already said what your breeder told you is not why they are called that...

Some great advice and info was already posted by other members.

Research will help you to better understand your dog and the breed in general.

I find it very sad when breeders mislead newbies by giving them misinformation so be careful. Always recheck what you are told. There are some crazy myths out there about the breed.

Good luck with your new pup. Enjoy the forum and post up some pictures.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Actually they don't all mean the same thing:
> Bite- Types of bites are scissor, wry mouth, underbite , overbite, level bite
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Faults and Disqualifications
> more on Teeth and bites:
> ...


:clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

9 weeks...Sound slike 2 sets of puppy teeth to me...maybe the other set trying to push out the old ones.

Beia's front teeth,she had 2 in 1,but 1 eventually fell out... If that's what you mean?

With puppies, pit bulls in general, they need A LOT of socialization right off the bat,or you're gonna have serious issues in adult hood.

My pup is being introduced to EVERYTHING,children,elderly people,dogs, cats, ferrets, you name it. Make sure it's all positive experiences.

You can check (if you have Petco) into puppy playtime. Beia enjoys that,and she gets a good work out along with social skills,and she sleeps like a log after.

good luck, and I hope you stick around and learn.

I had labs growing up too. Believe me,pits are different,and require much more work.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Even though roughness is expected with this breed as pups but u still want to correct that. Your Lab will never be able to play like a Pit bull. Not saying they're not strong or anything but I also had a lab with my pitties and his strength just didn't compare. I have a cocker spaniel and two Pit bulls at the moment and I taught my Ashes as a puppy wat was ok and wat wasn't, And of course they taught her as well. Not once did I ever let her mount them even for play or stand over them which can be dominance and it's easier just to have a none dominant pit bull lol Correcting Ashes as a puppy has worked wonders! She now knows not to play to rough with the cocker spaniel and some ppl may say that isn't possible but it is. All the Pit bulls I've owned never used their strength as their advantage on any of my other pets dogs,rabbits,rats,etc. Of course we do get the usual tackles lol when all of them are running together and one gets in front of the other lol but you will have to correct when your puppy get's out of line during play. At this stage like everyone has said they need is SOCIALIZATION. I pretty much agree with everyone has said they all had great posts  Good luck to you and welcome


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Actually they don't all mean the same thing:
> Bite- Types of bites are scissor, wry mouth, underbite , overbite, level bite
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Faults and Disqualifications
> more on Teeth and bites:
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:

You're a wealth of knowledge - thank goodness you post on here!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!Please stick around and read and learn about the awesome pup you have.It's ok to be a noob if you're willing to learn.Hey,we all had to start somewhere


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!! I think the best thing you could do for your pitbull is to start him on learn some basic obedience. A tired pit is a happy pit. Keep the sessions short but teach him to come, sit, and down now you are on your way to a well behaved boy. Snce he doesn't have all of his shots yet you can start leash training in the house too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Everyone has posted excellent advice here. Please don't take offense to us correcting you on minor things, as we're here to help you learn, not make you look foolish or ignorant. As long as you're willing to learn about the breed and what differences there are pertaining to the APBT vs any other breed out there, then we're more than willing to help guide you and teach you all there is to know and then some. 

Welcome to our pack, by the way, and I hope you enjoy your stay here on our yard. I look forward to interacting more with you in the future.


----------

